# You guys should try out Tixati for torrents.



## ico (Mar 21, 2017)

Perhaps the best for Windows IMO.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2017)

Many have been using it for a long time


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah i am using for past 7 months now. But i am still using it as regular torrent client. Can someone post features whihc stands out from the rest of the similar apps and how to use them use them?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2017)

How is it better than utorrent 2.2? And does it have any mobile app?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2017)

Don't know how the 2.2 version is but i have used utorrents, and I hated it cause of the irritating ads. Often some Rummy game 
Tixati and deluge has no ads. People on this forum suggested me these two.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 22, 2017)

Was looking for new Torrent Clients. But dissapointed by Tixati's UI, settled for qBittorent!!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Don't know how the 2.2 version is but i have used utorrents, and I hated it cause of the irritating ads. Often some Rummy game
> Tixati and deluge has no ads. People on this forum suggested me these two.


Man 2.2 has no ads. It is the simplest torrent client that you can ask for. Will be Tixati a try.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 22, 2017)

Vouch for Tixati.ONly problem is that it is banned in many private trackers.Now I am using Qbittorrent.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How is it better than utorrent 2.2? And does it have any mobile app?



Tixati and qBittorrent can do sequential downloads. I can start watching a movie the moment sufficient amount has been downloaded.

So, can uTorrent, but the option is hidden away. I don't know whether uTorrent 2.2 does it or not.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 23, 2017)

ico said:


> Tixati and qBittorrent can do sequential downloads. I can start watching a movie the moment sufficient amount has been downloaded.
> 
> So, can uTorrent, but the option is hidden away. I don't know whether uTorrent 2.2 does it or not.



2.2 also does

Also not really hidden away


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Vouch for Tixati.ONly problem is that it is banned in many private trackers.Now I am using Qbittorrent.


Whyisitbanned?omgspacebarisnotworking!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

ZTR said:


> 2.2 also does
> 
> Also not really hidden away



Where is the option to activate sequential downloading?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2017)

[STRIKE]If you can watch video in middle of the download in 2.2 utorrent then it means it is already a sequential download[/STRIKE]

*forum.digit.in/freeware/200027-you-guys-should-try-out-tixati-torrents-post2314273.html#post2314273


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Whyisitbanned?omgspacebarisnotworking!


Private trackers only allow a specific number of clients, most of them support mu,bit,q,deluge etc.Others are banned.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Private trackers only allow a specific number of clients, most of them support mu,bit,q,deluge etc.Others are banned.


are these client paying private trackers to ban other client apps? Any other reason ?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 24, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> If you can watch video in middle of the download in 2.2 utorrent then it means it is already a sequential download


How to activate/enable sequential downloading in 2.2?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> are these client paying private trackers to ban other client apps? Any other reason ?



well, they say that the useres can hack and change their ratio (Dowload/Upload) if they are using banned clients.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2017)

Read this : Sequential downloading is bad - VuzeWik



billubakra said:


> How to activate/enable sequential downloading in 2.2?


It's not supported by default

Click with pressed *[Shift]+[F2]*: Options -> Preferences -> Advanced. change values *bt.sequential_download* and/or *bt.sequential_files* to true


----------



## billubakra (Mar 25, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Read this : Sequential downloading is bad - VuzeWik
> 
> 
> It's not supported by default
> ...




Will try that setting and get back to you. Regarding why is it bad, can you explain these points in a layman language?
_
    It threatens to kill smaller swarms due to piece starvation
    It severely limits the set of peers interested in each other, thus degrades swarm-wide and local performance
    It gets the client into endgame-mode like conditions towards the end of each file, thus slowing down the download_


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Will try that setting and get back to you. Regarding why is it bad, can you explain these points in a layman language?
> _
> It threatens to kill smaller swarms due to piece starvation
> It severely limits the set of peers interested in each other, thus degrades swarm-wide and local performance
> It gets the client into endgame-mode like conditions towards the end of each file, thus slowing down the download_


Layman words: Bittorrent is supposed to work with random piece downloads. Not sequential. So, if everyone turns on sequential download for a particular torrent, especially when there are not enough seeds, it might result in really bad download speed performance.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Read this : Sequential downloading is bad - VuzeWik
> 
> 
> It's not supported by default
> ...



There are no such values in 2.2. Found one reddit post while searching for it, I guess this setting is for the newer versions.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> There are no such values in 2.2. Found one reddit post while searching for it, I guess this setting is for the newer versions.



Give Tixati a shot now.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 2, 2017)

We can remove all adds from settings in utorrent and it works great

1- Setting/Advance - type sponsored and change " offers.sponsored_torrent_offer_enable " to False
2- Setting/Advance - type upsell and change " gui.show_plus_upsell " to False
3- Setting/Advance - type offer and change " offers.left_rail_offer_enabled " to False


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

qBittorrent is a legit client if you want to go the open source route


----------

